# Headset Mikrofon geht nicht nach Neustart



## KlacM (21. August 2012)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe mir neulich ein "Multiplattform" Wireless Headset geholt, Bezeichnung: Turtle Beach Earforce PX3.
Mit diesem habe ich am PC das Problem, sobald das Headset aus geht(PC aus, Akku im Headset leer, geht nach ner zeit selbst aus wenn kein geräusch kommt), ist das Mikrofon nur durch Umstecken des USB kabels wieder Einsatzbereit. Das nervt wirklich und erkenne ich erst, wenn mir im TS keiner zurückantwortet oder ich in den Soundeinstellungen gucke, ob von mir was übertragen wird. Das Headset selbst gibt aber die eigene Stimme normal unverzögert zurück, wie es auch sein soll. Habe schon auf der Herstellerseite nach einer Lösung gesucht, nichts gefunden. Google spuckt nur Werbung aus, is also auch nicht Hilfreich.

Hat wer von euch schonmal dieses Problem gehabt und eine Lösung gefunden?

Danke schonmal für Antworten,

Gruß Klacm


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Klingt für mich so als würde dein PC das Mikrofon nach dem Standby des Headsets nicht mehr erkennen. Ich würde sagen es liegt am PC bzw. den USB Treibern (gibt es vielleicht ein Update?) und nicht am Headset selbst.


----------



## iTaXx (2. September 2012)

Hallo Erstmal ...ich hab ungefähr das gleiche Problem und brauche schnell eine lösung, weil ich esl spieler bin...und da muss ich mich mit meinen kameraden verständigen können.


 das problem ist das mein mic funkt....aber die anderen im ts3 hören mich nicht....vorher gings nach dem ich es wo anderst angesteckt hab...aber jetzt gehts wieder nicht -.-'


----------

